# Wiggy’s 0* Mummy Bags



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I have 2 regular size Wiggy’s Super Light 0* mummy bags in ACU camo for sale. One is brand new and has never been slept in and the other has been slept in for one night. Both come with Wiggy’s XL compression stuff sacks. Asking $135 each. Text me @ 435-six six nine-2137. Items are in West Jordan.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

$125 each


----------

